# Favorite Rifle Stolen



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

This morning my favorite rifle and tools were stolen out of my garage. I found the garage door half open with the garage door opener chain disengaged.

Somewhere on the this site I posted a picture of the rifle. If anyone one remembers. It was the one with the camera on top. Savage Model 10 Varmint er, gun was grass cammoed. If you happen to find the photo please advise I need it for the police and probably insurance. I put allot of work into that rifle to make it shoot excellent at 600 yds, I want it back. Fortunately I still had the box it came in along with the scope box. Both had Sn's on them.

So far I had figured I lost quite a few tools, like impact wrenches, impact sockets, torx head sockets etc. All my granddaughter and I had out while we worked on the jeep.

I had three cases of brand new Bridger # 2 and #3 dogless still with the plastic case wraps on them to keep the cardboard box from falling apart. They took one case of 24 dogless #3. What would a thief do with new traps?? Frincken crackheads take everything. Plus they took my 45 year old Herters trap basket full of lures, shovels, hammer and trap-line stuff. I can never replace that old basket! I am really getting pissed now.

Looks like they almost got away with my newest air compressor, but had to leave it by the door.

Cop's were here by 5:15 AM. I live in a nice neighborhood. Seldom do you ever hear of any break ins. However, the cop told me just 3 miles away they arrested 4 last week caught in the middle of business break ins. So maybe they are moving to the urban areas now.

Again if anyone can help me find that rifle picture on here it would be much appreciated. I thought it posted was a discussion with me and ED on calling. But this darn heart surgery has me so forgetful I cant recall.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I found the photos on my PC. Thanks!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry to hear this. I hope they get the rat bastardsand string em up by their tiny lil testicles.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

This is the rifle and camera combo that was in the case along with 8 rounds. UGH!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully they catch the POS that did it.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

You Don I spoke to a few this morning about this including the police. Most say it was a crack addict and they will swap it for their fix. The gun, tools and camera are probably on a collection truck which will head to Minneapolis, Kansas City or Chicago.

I still don't know how they got away with the stuff it would be allot to carry and heavy. Especially the 2 dozen brand new Bridger #3 Dog-less offsets still in the box wrapped in three of those high tensile plastic box straps, that's ~45LBs alone! If they parked in the street , I have a 5 car long driveway. It make sense at all. Does crack make you strong also? I figure it took 5 pair of hands to carry what they took.

Here's advise for all you that keep those plastic boxes your battery power tools fit in so nice and neat! Get rid of them! All they do is add handles to carry 2-4 tools their batteries/chargers and make them easy to carry away!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that sucks Larry I hope they get those guys


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Theft is sickening. Especially theft of irreplaceable items. Sorry to hear of this Larry. I hope they catch em. Check the local pawn shops maybe?

Up here, theft of moose antlers is common. They're then sold for $8/lb. Had a set stolen a few years back. I was lucky and found them at a local dealer. They were cut off the skull plate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well that sucks...

Larry, don't wait around for the law to find it... A friend of mine got burglarized last month, they stole his laptop, key's to his car and some cash. I told him to start checking internet sites like Craig's list, Let Go, and Offer Up. You would be surprised how stupid people are... His laptop was for sale two blocks from his house. The cops caught the guy.

Hope you get them...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good suggestion Eric, Sorry to hear this Larry, One thing I hate with a passion is a thief !!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Eric, I checked the sights mentioned they dont allow sale of guns. Ill check the pawn shops. I did check for the tools and the camera and nothing so far. I checked the areas close to Cedar Rapids also. Thank you!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Backpage.com allows gun sales


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> Eric, I checked the sights mentioned they dont allow sale of guns. Ill check the pawn shops. I did check for the tools and the camera and nothing so far. I checked the areas close to Cedar Rapids also. Thank you!


Your welcome Larry. Keep looking... I would check on trapperman for traps for sale near you.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don and Eric.......looking at them both thank you.

Eric excuse me, its just a Larry thing and after a bad 8 weeks I think I am am laughing at everything! I am laughing as I wonder how many crack heads are on trapperman.com. Crack heads not cracked heads like me :look:

I spoke to my neighbor across the street. I did not know this but he said 10 years ago on Sunday he left his garage door open one night by mistake. He said they loaded up lost of tools and other stuff. Sad thing was he lives in a split level and they took it right out from under his daughters window.

He said 17 years ago, 2 years before we moved in. People were driving around with garage door openers and opening garage doors. A well to do and well known business family next to him had their Cadillac loaded up with all sorts of garage stuff and the whole car was driven away. They found it burnt down by the river.

A lady 5 houses away said they were hit 8 years ago. Robbers went in through the garage opened the kitchen door and took a TV plus sterling silver table wear out of the dining rooms plate cabinet.

I thought we lived in a nice neighborhood with few fears. Funny how this happens and you start asking around and you find out you were just a recent victim.

One of these nights when I am not so tired I may have to leave some bait out on the driveway with a 330 Connibera. This time it will be more than corn or cat food however!

Ill sit in the back seat of the suburban with its dark tinted windows and wait for a predator to show up and start screaming in pain. Shame I am not 20 again I could run down one of them while the other lays 330 Connibear chained to the suburban tire.

You see like any good trapper I think I have this figured out. If Cam can catch a predator by the toe in a snare, I bet I could catch one by a finger or wrist in a 330 Connibear. Especially when the predator has never seen a Connibear before. Funny how a 330 Connibear would look like an attachment to an air compressor if you are just a predator. Yeah Ill have to pay a fine for trapping in the city limits with a trap other than a live trap....but it will be worth it!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol.reminds me of a story I heard some 35 or so years ago.

seems a business man, kept getting his store broken into. the thieves would tear of his swamp cooler and drop through hole in ceiling. after a few times of this,the man rigged up a cage,electrified it and in the morn found the would be thieves, converted to crispy critters.

as the story went he did some jail time but was eventually aquitted.

was told at time ,story was true, but cannot confirm it


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

A little adjustment to center the trigger wires and some new paint! It will work! Just consider the 330 a large pair of hand cuffs. I don't want to cause any serious harm just catch them. Its like a human live trap!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh yeah that will catch a crack head nice shiny bait just like putting foil on a pan for raccoons


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I might replace the 330 with a 220 the weaklings might bruise to easy with a 330. I don't want to hurt them just catch them. I am sure a 220 will hold a crack heads forearm. Ill hear the scream when it goes off so I could snooze in the Suburban!

I bet they scream like a rabbit! Any bets?

Don't worry folks it will be set well after dark and removed long before the tooth fairy makes the final rounds to deposit a nickle under the children's pillow. If I catch a teenager...I hope Daddy's a big fella when he comes to pick em up...they make more noise when they hit the ground!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A prevention option.






Also, some crooks are using remote code cracking devices, and experts advise to get a new model opener that changes codes every time its used. Makes it harder to get in but still not impossible.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

FOLKS HAVE NO IDEA HOW SIMPLE IT IS TO GET INTO MOST HOMES


----------



## TACC (Jan 23, 2017)

Never saw that garage defender before pretty ingenious

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Why do I need it.

When I grew up a shut door meant stay out unless invited in. If after I knocked no one came to the door I come back another day. Any other entry is considered trespassing unless it's a public business and doors are open during business hours.

I am ticked off...I wont buy anything more, my garage door locks down electronically and the door is shut. That means stay out!

Camera's are a joke. They don't scare anyone away. In fact they often leave a message "I am seldom home" and thus a crack head just need's a hoodie or a stocking cap and hide his face.

Only 1/8 of cameras work to catch the thief. Why because the cops are overwhelmed with all of this stuff.

Heres another one. My rifle was registered. It was stolen so what. Its been a week where is my rifle? Will that prevent a thief from selling it. Will it stop them from using it in a crime? No it does none of the above. Registering your gun is like registering a food blender. Both can still be sold illegally and neither one can be tracked o any location.

I think we need to invent GPS locators for our guns. Put them under the stock and tie them into your cell phone! If I can find my cell phone why not my gun?

Still the best theft deterrent is the second amendment or a restraining device that holds the thief until he/she is arrested, As electrical shock could be deadly, I think catch and release animal traps are the next best thing. If I can catch a bobcat kitten in a leg hold, throw a canvas over it. Release its leg and watch it run off........wimpy man will recover! If they get themselves loose all the better, as a animal they will learn not to come around anymore.

Trust me thieves talk and once they learn if they grab the wrong thing in a place they should not be, word will pass. We have to stop the living in a soft world. If parents can't teach the kids from right or wrong maybe we neighbors need too. Respect is like love without it man cannot survive!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

kiyote said:


> FOLKS HAVE NO IDEA HOW SIMPLE IT IS TO GET INTO MOST HOMES


 Yep...Right through the unlocked door.

Larry, crack heads wouldn't steal your traps.????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

An old friend just found that his aluminum boat had been sold by his addict son. Seems it was too much trouble to sell it outright, so he cut it up into pieces and sold it for scrap. Genius.

And, it never stops there. Everything has disappeared. Even the gas for the lawn mower. Power's off in their declining home.

Only one thing's important to them.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Glen. On trapper man a guy responded and said addicted people don't steal traps. As you stated, they take anything to get their fix. The insurance lady echoed the same thing.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would try to find a coni bear that would break a leg personally. And would have some gorilla duct tape handy, to cover his mouth to let him enjoy his predicament awhile while I pissed all over him. better yet have him write down what other homes he has recently burglarized, or youre not letting him out of the trap. Id have him singing (writing) like a canary. Might even threaten to put a knife near him and threaten to ventilate him if he doesn't cough up some other burglaries, and claim self defense. You'd already had him in a trap, so he knows right away you mean business. The threat would be incentive if not getting him out of the trap wasn't. Maybe twist the broken leg a little.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yow!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, that seems a little harsh.

:hunter:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Antlerz,

Now if I was a younger man say 40ish, I would not need the trap.

But I finally realized 2 months ago......age 40 and younger are long gone. Besides with my hip surgery I just run and swim in circles now-a-days!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just keep in mind that setting a trap to purposely injure someone, even a POS thief is a crime.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

that is one crime for which I would happily do the time


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don your correct. That is why I would go to 220 size hand cuffs.

Just as the solution to pollution is dilution, I think the deterrent to gun theft is a GPS tracker. Just take the butt plate off and push into self drilled hole for long stocks or put it into the stock bolt hole for lever actions.The only issue is how to make it determinant enough when the thief takes the gun he can't take the but plate off and remove the tracker.

My son has one, his runt French Bulldog wears on her collar. Its called tile mate and its for everything including lost keys. You just need an app on your phone. It works on the same principle as the lost phone app. He could track that little dog in AZ if she ever decides to run away that far.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> I think the deterrent to gun theft is a GPS tracker.


 That's crazy Californian talk... The best deterrent is to put your guns in one of these.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

and put up one of these at entrance


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Gun safes are great but also 1,000 bucks for one that will protect from fire. I think now that I am aging its time to go back to basics and just own my little .17HMR.

Warning my neighbor what happened today, we both have agreed times have changed in the land of corn are changing fast and we aren't getting any younger.

Once the law changed 5 years ago and now bicycle riders have more road privileges than auto drivers without having to purchase liability insurance. I should of opened my eyes and thought the land of corn was turning into a mini Chicago.

Anyone need a rifle or shotgun?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What you got ?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

x2. don't NEED one but WANT is another matter. :mrgreen: :hunter2:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill post on the sale site as soon as life slows down. Got to many projects right now. Our daughters is renting to buy a house from us. Just got back the AC isnt working. Pretty sure it a start capacitor but getting to dark to tear it apart tonight. Tough being an old Dad that can fix almost anything! Haha!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here we go again.

Saturday I discovered my Stehl Small Chain saw was gone. Problem is I have had it for so long I dont remember the model of it. All I know is the chain was a 16 incher. It stunk as I had to cut branches with a old hand saw in 90 weather, then saw them to size with my Miter Saw with the aid of Ms. S.

A 1/2 hour ago Mrs. S asked if she we still had those camping chairs that fold up and slide into a bag. I went into the garage and I found one. As I looked I picked up my cot bags. You know the cots that I used in my tent while trapping. I thought that is odd this bag is super light weight. I opened and no cots. Same with the second bag. But the clothes stands that go on the end of the cots were there. Yet the aluminum ends that hold the cots open were gone.

All of this seems so odd to me. I feel like I am losing my mind at times because I try to convince myself I must of left stuff somewhere. Why would any thief take the cots out of the bags and the ends and but leave the rest? How much time did these guys spend in my garage? These were Cabelas Alaskan Guide cots with the clothes/coat hangers at the ends. I get to keep the hangers and the bags?

Today I noticed 3/4 of my collection of hex drive and phillips screwdrivers are missing. I bet I had 30 of various sizes. Allot were hand me downs!

What will I discover tomorrow? My brain is still feeble from heart surgery and I can't remember all I had. There has just been so many tools gained over the years, you don't remember what you have till you need it. At least for me right now.

Thanks for letting me blab.......Larry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Reminds me of some fishing gear I came across a few years back. I managed some apartments and when some tenants left, I went to check/clean out their storage closet in the community laundry area. Had to cut the padlock off the storage door.

There I found a tackle box full of fishing reels and related gear - some quality stuff. Took the box home and started going through everything, after having contacted the tenants that just vacated. Said they never used the storage area, so the stuff couldn't be theirs.

More checking in the tackle box and I found a clue as to the owner: a fishing license. And, I remembered the old boy, found his new address and contacted him.

A few days later he met me and I gave him the box full of gear. He gave me a fine bottle of Scotch whiskey and said, "An honest man."

But, what was troubling him most was his failure to remember what had happened to that gear over the years - not actually having lost the box of goodies. Thought he was going crazy. He looked everywhere.

It was more than a box of cool fishing gear; it was sanity returned to its rightful owner. Not sure who felt better.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Great job Glen! I truly admire your integrity and honesty. I would not expect any less from you or others on here, however its still refreshing to know that people like yourself are out there.

I have heard all the rumors about companies canceling policies for putting claims in. My homeowners is through Allied. So I just got off the phone with Allied about this issue. I did this as we are getting into the stormy weather season and I did not need a cancelation on the homeowners because of a small monetary (relative) claim. IE: file a $2,000 claim they cancel and the next day a tornado wipes out the entire property for hundreds of thousands! Fortunately here in the land of corn our total claim are is low, so they don't do that. If it was Illinois lets say they might. It very's by state.

However, they put you in a class called Mysterious/Theft. That automatically bumps you up in a high risk category and they raise your rates up to $300.00/year for three years. Unfortunately people get a theft and they claim more then they actually had. I asked how do you know that, he replied from comparing a thousand of police reports and comparing the forms they provide for filling out. I thought that was a little bogus answer, but I have to admit I can see dishonest people doing that! But he did say its impossible to prove most of the time. And the courts are full.

So hears honest Larry. I can't even remember what I have had yet I am going to put in a bogus claim, how do you claim things you can't remember? IE: like my brake shoe tool kit, I only remember that because I went through my tool box and their was an old blue case. I opened it and there were the tools. I remembered now I had those. Its not like I am sloppy with my tools and stuff, most goes back in the same place each time, but not always. But your mind does not seem to know that place until you need it.

Had I needed to replace some old brake shoes I would of remembered somewhere I had tools. So I would look through the tool box to find them. Eventually I would get to that blue case and I would pull out my shoe pliers.

What about the stuff I loaned out? Which by the way my chain saw was at my sons and he borrowed it a year ago. I could not remember that until I pondered on it in bed last night after the post. I then sent him a late text. Fortunately he was awake and confirmed he did have it. Now I almost put a claim in for it. Would that of been fraud if I can't remember.

My lesson here is this. Men I am building more cabinets for the garage and then sorting through my stuff. After the sort I will take photos and store them on two flash drives. One is going in our lock box at the bank the other will be an update drive for new stuff bought. It sounds like a good plan and if I can keep it up, update the bank flash drive once a year.....Ill get allot more sleep if this occurs.

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good thinking on the flash drives. I did that a few years back and loaded pictures of stuff on a disc.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I mentioned I don't like any of this. Seems like everyone loses except the thieves. I know I am dwelling on it allot my wife yelled at me yesterday.

Okay your all my friends and I need some help. I had an old Dell Lattitude D600 or 610 I don't remember. It had an engine OBD diagnostic dongle and software in it. I loved that thing because I could use it on all of our vehicles including Mrs. S 2000 Mercedses SLK. It worked great to see turbo charger inlet outlet temps and also told me when the MAF needed cleaned. I credit it for my to 220,000 miles on my Surban Drive-line longevity.

I took a screen off the net so you can see some of the things I could look at through the engines computer and OBD plug.

It looked like this another (internet hijack photo) and used blue tooth for the PC connection. Great stuff as I could be anywhere near the vehicle and monitor performance with the engine running. Then tweak from there. The software had a screen where I could each cylinder independently and look at the injector, plug wires, plugs etc.



















My delema is this, that old laptop was junk. The hard drive was super slow because the small storage was full and I bet the wiper had a tad bit of dirt on it Ha! . It was only used in the garage and the value was absolutely zero as a laptop. Guys 1/2 of me is saying turn it for a replacement as its another garage tool, the other half is saying its wrong to that. With full replacement value on my policy they would pay me what $5-700 for a replacement laptop I am sure. That just doesn't seem right, but then on the other hand that is why I have full replacement and it is a missing tool.

Can any of you offer advise?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How well do you know your agent ? If you know them well ask their advice. Most agents are not supposed to have anything to do with you regarding a claim, but if you have taken the time to make them a friend they will act as such. My agent got me about 1800 additional dollars when our travel trailer was stolen.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Its not a matter of paying Don they will pay. The adjuster is the best one I have ever worked with! Its personal with me that's all. Doesn't seem right that a 14 year old lap top should be replaced with a new one that's all. Its all legal and that's what I pay for I know, but it just does not seem right to me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you have misinterpreted my post. I didn't say nor did I suggest you do anything other than ask for the advice you are seeking from us of your agent. My agent reminded me of coverage for personal property that the adjuster did not tell me about even when I asked about it.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Who me read something wrong? Surely your jest my my friend! :really:

Remember to write slow because I don't read fast! :roflmao:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Larry as you know theft isn't for the faint of heart ..just think ..would you want "the Duckmaster " to catch you in his garage after dark without permission?? The 220 handcuffs would definitely be more effective than 330s. Much more painful getting caught in them than a 330 ..been there done both. As for 2 toes , well whatever works for ya. Hope you get stuff back bud, I'm afraid you are gonna keep finding missing stuff , especially as you need it .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Make sure you are checking armslist.com too.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I opened the insurance paperwork today. Holy crap they make me feel like I am the thief. They want releases signed for banks records, utility records, almost everything except how many gallons of milk did I drink. I doubt they actually pull all the records listed but still it makes a guy feel like he did something wrong for owning stuff.

Plus they want the documents notarized. That right there makes a man feel like he is automatically a liar a signature is not enough, the signature has to be validated!

Shame what the world has gotten too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Remind me to tell you the story about when my 26 ft. Travel trailer was stolen from a storage lot.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I want to add this. Men you may want to check the replacement value of your firearms. Many are actually going up allot in value.

My Savage Predator was around $790.00 when I got it. Now its MSRP is $999.00

My Sightron SII side focus Mil Dot, was around $600 the same year. The replaced that model with a model SIII side focus offered by planet optics for ~$929.00.

So add in $250.00 for nightforce steel rings and the thieves got a used gun who's new value ~$2,000.00.

Then you consider that 10 rounds of Larry's premium kissed component reloads were in the case, With a gauranteed .225MOA with no wind at 100.......The whole thing was priceless! You guys that shoot allot no what I mean....it takes about a year at the range twice a month or more to work up loads for that just right premium round for any rifle. That is if you can reload at the range...longer if you shoot then go home.

My longest kill shot with that rifle was ~724 yards ( turrets and Mil Dots are great!) and I plinked a old male dog on a line 1/2" low but nearly exactly between the ears. That is what it gets for sitting there and challenging me for 10 minutes. You give anyone 10 minutes with a super precise rifle can adjust turrets and they'll do the same job. That 50 grainer was just going around 1100 to 1200FPS when it got to him, barely getting through the skull bone. If it would of been any lighter of a bullet I doubt it would of cracked the skull. Took us a 20 minutes to find him as those light colored prairie yotes really blend in.


----------

